# new gene



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

is it possible for creating a new betta genaration? like a 3tailed betta? 2 headed betta????? ultra agressive betta with really sharp teeth?? is things liket his possible in the future when breeders mix diff types of bettas resulting in genetic mutations?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah but why? What would be the purpose of creating these genetic mutations? Would they aid the fish or hinder it?

If your going to breed an animal and be responsible for bringing living things into this already over populated world you must do so ethically. Look at all the already over bred animal species who have so many gentic issues that they are living drastically shorter lives and are very unhealthy. There HAS to be a line between what we think is cool and what is good for the fish.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Why would anyone even want to make a betta like that? Having two heads or teeth and crazy stuff like that would be bad for the health of the animal... 

Betta breeders don't breed for deformities that would hinder the animal.

And why do bettas need to be more aggressive? They already fight to the death, isn't that enough?

I would say trying to breed for things like that is in poor taste.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1fish2fish said:


> Yeah but why? What would be the purpose of creating these genetic mutations? Would they aid the fish or hinder it?
> 
> If your going to breed an animal and be responsible for bringing living things into this already over populated world you must do so ethically. Look at all the already over bred animal species who have so many gentic issues that they are living drastically shorter lives and are very unhealthy. There HAS to be a line between what we think is cool and what is good for the fish.


+1.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Why would anyone even want to make a betta like that? Having two heads or teeth and crazy stuff like that would be bad for the health of the animal...
> 
> Betta breeders don't breed for deformities that would hinder the animal.
> 
> ...


Actually that's a common myth. Bettas die as a result of untreated injuries. In Thailand as soon as a fish becomes submissive it's removed, treated, kept as a pet or sold. In other places of the world the loser is not removed and is killed by the other.

Anyway the betta hobby is full of genetic deformities....do you think we just spawned some wild bettas and got a Halfmoon? In fact the long fins can be such a deformity a betta may have trouble swimming.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, I really just meant to imply that they are already pretty aggressive, I really don't think we need to make them more aggressive 

Breeding a tail deformity is one thing, but breeding for two heads and such is another.. I really think two heads or teeth or whatever would do the betta much more harm than different fins and colors. That's really what I meant :-?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most ethical breeders would cull fish that couldn't swim due to heavy fins. If the fish is not strong enough to support its fins then it should not be bred.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Sorry, I really just meant to imply that they are already pretty aggressive, I really don't think we need to make them more aggressive
> 
> Breeding a tail deformity is one thing, but breeding for two heads and such is another.. I really think two heads or teeth or whatever would do the betta much more harm than different fins and colors. That's really what I meant :-?


 Genetic deformities shouldn't be bred for. 

@ bettabreeder123 how is it possible to create a new gene when we don't even understand some of the genes we have now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why would anyone want a 2 headed betta or bettas with sharp teeth? If you want a fish with sharp teeth then get a piranha.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Why would anyone want a 2 headed betta or bettas with sharp teeth? If you want a fish with sharp teeth then get a piranha.


^+1


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Yikes!!! She was only asking, guys. :-D She didn't say she wanted to try it. *


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If the mutation is not helping out the fish, it is a cull. Bettas are actually very good at culling themselves. If you get heavily inbred fish and then outcross them, some interesting mutations seem to show up. Albinism, for example is considered by some to be a disease in humans, but in other animals it is considered ok? I have struggled with if I should breed my red eyed cellophanes, and decided that if they keep their vision for at least 6-7 months, then maybe it is ethical to breed them?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*If they only keep their vision 6-7 months, why would you want to breed them? The fry would only have sight for a few months. That would really handicap them. You wouldn't be able to put any type of house/castle thing in their tank, because if they went in, they can't see their way up. That means they could possibly drown. Is that any way for a fish to live? Plus they would constantly bump into things. I don't quite understand your reasoning on that. *


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know that Bettabreeder is just asking a hypothetical question. My comments weren't necessarily directed at him, just at anyone in general who wants to try stuff like this.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> *If they only keep their vision 6-7 months, why would you want to breed them? The fry would only have sight for a few months. That would really handicap them. You wouldn't be able to put any type of house/castle thing in their tank, because if they went in, they can't see their way up. That means they could possibly drown. Is that any way for a fish to live? Plus they would constantly bump into things. I don't quite understand your reasoning on that. *


There are people that have worked their entire lifetime trying to get albino betta strain.:-( A sad fact is that most real red eyed albino bettas are blind. Another sad fact that I read from other people working this strain is that is that most albino bettas do not survive over 6-7 months. I think this is reasonable, but I don't know. What do you think? I refuse to breed a blind betta. Many breeders start breeding their next generation at 3-4 months. I like to see how they develop for at least 6 months to see if there is anything genetic that shows up later, regardless of profit. I really love bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just at the sharp teeth comment...fighter bettas have some serious chompers.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yeah, they can definitely do some damage to other fish.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well not a sup ere aggressive one but I saying like a super beatiful one that has rainbow scales and silky looking skin. I may have said the whole thingy wrong cause i was typing on an ipad


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well either way creating a genetic deformity is a bad idea.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

better than pirahna. people might use for gambling in thailand. i wonder why i even put these types of threads up


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> better than pirahna. people might use for gambling in thailand. i wonder why i even put these types of threads up


me too


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I surely don't think 2 headed bettas would be good.....


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Can we let this thread die already? It's taking up spots that are needed for people with real questions about their breeding projects. No more of this two-headed/big teeth nonsense!

Rest in Peace old thread, you are no longer needed!


----------

